# Need ideas for my roadways.



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

What is generally used to build roadways on a layout? I don't have a lot of road to build, just a two-lane road and a parking lot. What materials are the best and/or easiest to use?



-J.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of options ... styrene, asphalt roofing shingles, "pour your own" per the video and link below ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11810

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Theres a guy on here that uses the backside of asphalt shingles to make his roads and i must say it looks excellent. I would give that a shot if you have some laying around, i have 3 bundles so i may use the shingle method...

Woodland scenics makes a product called smooth it i believe, takes a few steps to make it look like roads but this way you can make it look like asphalt or cement.

Im sure some of the experienced modelers have better suggestions


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

joed2323 said:


> Theres a guy on here that uses the backside of asphalt shingles to make his roads ...


Shaygetz ... do a Search for his work ... excellent results.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

whats the standard for width of roads in ho scale btw?

am i even close? per lane is around 1 1/2 so 3 inches wide for two lane? how far usually from tracks about 6-7 inches or does this not matter???

Im trying to plan my roads around my track so this can help me out


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Lots of options ... styrene, asphalt roofing shingles, "pour your own" per the video and link below ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11810
> 
> TJ


That video was awesome! Gave me some interesting ideas! Thanks TJ!

-J.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> whats the standard for width of roads in ho scale btw?
> 
> am i even close? per lane is around 1 1/2 so 3 inches wide for two lane? how far usually from tracks about 6-7 inches or does this not matter???


Standard width of a car lane is about 12 ft, so a two lane road would be about 24 ft wide.

24 ft / 87 = 0.276 ft (HO scale)

0.276 ft * 12 = 3.3 inches

Yes you are close for a two lane road.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

so do you guys make your roads 3.3 inches then or do you round it to 3 inches or what??? 

Im guessing smaller backroads could be smaller then say 3.3 inches correct?

Does it matter how close the roads are to the track??? what is it in real life 50 feet? if so what does this translate to ho scale

thanks guys


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The standard lane width is 12 feet, but many roads have lanes that are smaller. I just measured the state road out front, it's lanes are 10 feet wide.


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Mr. Buchholz, thanks for asking the question! I'm curious about exactly the same issue! And thanks to the rest of you for your answers!

FYI...Sharpie makes a paint stick that can be used for road lines. You can find them at your local craft store (Michael's, for example) I've got one in white and one in yellow. Haven't tried it yet but it looks simple enough!

xrunner, your calculation is JUST what I was looking for i.e. 3.3" for a two lane road...thanx!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

jaydv said:


> Mr. Buchholz, thanks for asking the question! I'm curious about exactly the same issue! And thanks to the rest of you for your answers!
> 
> FYI...Sharpie makes a paint stick that can be used for road lines. You can find them at your local craft store (Michael's, for example) I've got one in white and one in yellow. Haven't tried it yet but it looks simple enough!
> 
> xrunner, your calculation is JUST what I was looking for i.e. 3.3" for a two lane road...thanx!



Had I watched that video in the morning, I could have stopped into Michael's and picked up some stuff, because I was in the area all morning. Now I gots to go back there and get a few things, and maybe those paint sticks.

Anyways, your welcome for the question. I needed to know this because I need to get my roadways started before I do anything else.

-J.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that traction tape like seen on stairs and skateboards make a nice road surface.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

isnt traction tape gritty like sandpaper??? for that matter, i bet using some fine sand paper painted black or a color like asphalt would look ok maybe???


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I think that traction tape like seen on stairs and skateboards make a nice road surface.


I used black traction tape to make some roads on my layout, then used a yellow colored pencil for the markings.
Since most asphalt is NOT pure black (except when brand new) I gave it a couple of coats of Testors Dullcoat to tone it down a bit. All in all, it looks pretty darned good.
Home Depot sells the stuff in a roll and it's pretty cheap.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> isnt traction tape gritty like sandpaper??? for that matter, i bet using some fine sand paper painted black or a color like asphalt would look ok maybe???


I recently used some dark gray emory paper to make a parking lot on my layout. I then made the parking lines, etc. with a white paint pen from Michaels crafts. Turned out great!
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob- do you have any pics of your roads? Sounds like it turned out pretty good!!!


Btw i made shingles painted black for my daughters dollhouse, came out awesome, looks just like the real thing...

Lots of different uses with sandpaper

I know i have alot of spare shingles so if nothing else i will use these


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

:


raleets said:


> I recently used some dark gray emory paper to make a parking lot on my layout. I then made the parking lines, etc. with a white paint pen from Michaels crafts. Turned out great!
> Bob


:ttiwwop::ttiwwop:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to check out Home Depot today and see what I can dig up to be used on my layout. I have some ideas I'm playing with.

-J.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You can view some pics of my stairtread roads in the HO forum, dated 4/5/11.
It's titled "It's finally picture time".
You can also view the emory paper parking lot in the HO forum, dated 3/4/12.
It's titled "New stuff on the layout".
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I'm leaning towards using shingles. They're low cost, and would look really good as roads.

-J.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

im 98% sure im using asphalt shingles as well, i have a ample supply of shingles, and i try to be a budget railroad modeler using things available around the house so im down with shingles!!! 
Im working on road crossings using a slice of shingle in the middle of rails and wood on outside of rails, it should look ok once i get my pop sicle sticks stained


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

i like too keep the budget down two by using junk.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I went with shingles. Very low cost, and they look cool! I will be starting to fashion my roadways soon. Pics will happen when work is complete.

-J.


----------

